
Space Music: Did Walkmans Kill Manned Space Exploration? - wybo
http://news.discovery.com/space/space-music-did-walkmans-kill-manned-space-exploration.html
======
iwwr
_Chester's supervisor, Daniel Rawson, refused to comply when confronted by law
enforcement, which escalated the marketing stunt into an "extreme risk
scenario," Officer Eric Poteet told KXWAN._

It's amazing how easy it is to create an extreme situation like that. Being
around some cops is really walking on eggshells.

